# Ask II-Still available somewhere?



## ausman (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm interested in some II issues and would like to review.

I don't see where this is available anywhere now.

Is it still available.?


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 13, 2007)

II has had no participation here for several years.   The old forum from our former board is still available for read-only at http://www.tug1.net/cgi-bin/forumdisplay.cgi?action=topics&number=24


----------

